# DURTY update...opinions



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

thought i would finally post some pics of the hood ride..open to opinions good or bad. before everyone states go lower...its in the works got some custom fronts from scott in the garage and the rear im working on some autocad designs..one side is completely shaved out the other is not..decided to not shave the handles..so a new door will be going on the pass side.thanks for looking...


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: DURTY update...opinions (crippled4life)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: DURTY update...opinions (vdub-ranger)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i love the wheels!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Car looks great. Any details of what you are running now?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Smooth http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Looks great on those wheels.
Strictly out of curiosity.....did you shave one side and not the other?


_Modified by Retromini at 6:53 AM 6-7-2008_


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: DURTY update...opinions (crippled4life)*

I think you should keep the handles shaved (and finishe the drivers side). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

the front does not flow with the rear and sides


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Florida Flow* »_the front does not flow with the rear and sides

I think the front with out the boser would go well. Over all i think the car looks good.


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Car looked great today man!


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*

thanks guys...ya the front end is going to be traded so i didnt bother to shave the rub strips..ive had a lot of problems with the solenoids(autolocs...as well as a good mounting position that doesnt interfere with anything...never had problems on my minitrucks) 
^^yes one side is shaved and the other is not...i do all my own paint and body work..and honestly i ran out of time last time i was in town.
im running easystreet (soon to be custom mason fronts and when i get time prolly next summer a horizontal bag mount cantilever in the rear) 8 1/2 nickel asco valves, 1/2 line, smc water seperator, chrome viair 380c, 5 gallon chrome tank, nickel fittings


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rollininstyle2004* »_Car looked great today man!

thanks man i really appreciate it


----------



## ridepa (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: (crippled4life)*

car looks sick...you better be bringing it back up to philly


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (crippled4life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crippled4life* »_
^^yes one side is shaved and the other is not...i do all my own paint and body work..and honestly i ran out of time last time i was in town.


Respectable....looks like you do good work







Keep it up


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_
Respectable....looks like you do good work







Keep it up

I will second that, Like to see how your new front end turns out


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (Squillo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Squillo* »_
I will second that, Like to see how your new front end turns out

thanks..i will keep u posted when i swap it
and dj u know outside of my place in philly that thing would be stripped in less than a days time..but im still looking for some type of storage up there










_Modified by crippled4life at 10:19 PM 6-9-2008_


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (crippled4life)*

wow you just made me want to get my ass in gear to get mine bagged on my a8's only one thing i just dont really care for the chromed monos.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

That looks Sharp!


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: DURTY update...opinions (crippled4life)*

keep the handles..... looks awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

I wish you werent heading back to Philly id have you do some body work for me on the Passat








You said you were leaving the 13th?


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (rollininstyle2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rollininstyle2004* »_I wish you werent heading back to Philly id have you do some body work for me on the Passat








You said you were leaving the 13th?

^^ya. or else i would help you out..be back in the area around christmas.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*Re: DURTY update...opinions (crippled4life)*

aww siccckk


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (crippled4life)*

swapped the front end last night in the rain...still have to line some of it up.needs some bodywork and paint..but its an 05' GLI front..European textured rubstrip will be for sale soon..thanks


----------



## snipeboomyurded (Oct 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Man your car rocks the hell out of that front end. I got the gti front end all lined up now and I went ahead and put in those other headlights. I have to admit the angel eyes looks sick with the boser! Keep me updated on your progress man! later


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (snipeboomyurded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snipeboomyurded* »_Man your car rocks the hell out of that front end. I got the gti front end all lined up now and I went ahead and put in those other headlights. I have to admit the angel eyes looks sick with the boser! Keep me updated on your progress man! later

cool man im glad u were happy with the front...thanks for the hilarious moments while swapping







and thanks again for the swap.


----------



## mooshka (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crippled4life)*

looks so sick tyler... you better be bringing that car up here with you when you come back


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mooshka)*








im trying to figure out where i can put it...inside where i can work on it...any ideas?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (crippled4life)*

Put those new struts on!!


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Put those new struts on!!









in the works..but had to come back to philly for a minute...bring the mkII to waterfest


----------



## green 25 (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: DURTY update...opinions (crippled4life)*

looks sweet


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (crippled4life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crippled4life* »_ horizontal bag mount cantilever in the rear 

SICK!


----------



## vagwhpt (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: (Plain)*

nice door.


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (vagwhpt)*

It is nice to see someone has those wheels and actaully keeps them to a mirror finish instead of seeing them all hazy/crazed


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_It is nice to see someone has those wheels and actaully keeps them to a mirror finish instead of seeing them all hazy/crazed

they are chrome yes shinier but i think that the polished look is less blingy but sometimes i wish i had my in chrome


----------



## IRL-Euro (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: (candywhitevdub)*

yo it looks good next time your up this way have dj call me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_yo it looks good next time your up this way have dj call me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

will do mike...thanks to all for the comments..will keep everyone posted...working on getting back half of a car in the next couple of weeks..to start design and mock up of the cantilever set up in the rear..


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (vagwhpt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vagwhpt* »_nice door.

























actually your door isn't on yet







but will be replacing the shaved out passenger side...its in the garage but i did respray it


----------



## vagwhpt (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: (crippled4life)*

holla! fooled me!!






















http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## JIZNAY (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re:*

REAL nice... REAL NICE!!!!


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (JIZNAY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JIZNAY* »_REAL nice... REAL NICE!!!!
thanks man, i appreciate it


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Good meeting you man!!!!!!


----------

